# Bu yerime vurdu.



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese.

Aşağıdaki cümlelerin arasında herhangi bir fark olup oluduğunu bilmek istiyorum.

1) Beni buraya vurdu.
2) Bu yerime vurdu.
3) Benim burama vurdu.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

1. Yanlış
2. Dil bilgisi bakımından doğru ama doğal değil.
3. Doğal ve doğru.

Sadece "burama vurdu" da denebilir.


----------



## special forces

3. de biri senin bir yerine vurduğu için : O benim burama vurdu derseniz, daha anlaşılır olabilir.


----------



## shafaq

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herkese.
> 
> Aşağıdaki cümlelerin arasında herhangi bir fark olup oluduğunu bilmek istiyorum.
> 
> 1) *Beni buraya vurdu.* means* "s/he slammed me on here".*


----------



## kadir

Günlük konuşma dilinde 3.cümlede özneyi kullanmasan da olur. zaten bura'm'a diyerek kendini belirtiyorsun. İyi çalışmalar.


----------



## special forces

kadir said:


> Günlük konuşma dilinde 3.cümlede özneyi kullanmasan da olur. zaten bura'm'a diyerek kendini belirtiyorsun. İyi çalışmalar.


O kullanırsa yanlış mı oluyor peki? hatta O'yu vurgulayarak söylerse, nasıl olur peki, yanlış mı olur?


----------



## kadir

special forces said:


> O kullanırsa yanlış mı oluyor peki? hatta O'yu vurgulayarak söylerse, nasıl olur peki, yanlış mı olur?


Vurgu anlamı katmak,derdini anlatmak yani ifadeyi güçlendirmek için 'o benim burama vurdu' diyebilirsin.
Örnek olarak:
-sen neden kadir'e tokat attın?
-çünkü o benim burama vurdu.


----------

